
Keeping dependencies fresh across dozens of Python services - avitzurel
https://medium.com/@kensodev/how-we-keep-dependencies-fresh-across-45-microservices-1d526e1efce2?dup=false
======
mattbillenstein
Interesting approach, how long does your typical feature branch live? How do
you handle conflicts between N feature branches running in parallel and
possibly wanting to release in an unknown order or at an unknown future time?

What I've seen on a lot of projects is freezing the deps _forever_ and because
of this, any package upgrades can cause a bunch of problems, so they're
avoided.

I've come to is freezing the deps using pip-compile, doing incremental updates
as-needed, and doing a full update every quarter or two. We have a lot of
short-lived branches and being on python 2.7, the libs aren't changing a whole
lot anymore, so this seems to be about the right cadence for us.

